
The Gulag Archipelago: A New Foreword by Jordan B. Peterson - andrenth
https://quillette.com/2018/11/01/the-gulag-archipelago-a-new-foreword-by-jordan-b-peterson/
======
hkai
It's long, but basically Peterson connects red terror and extermination of the
bourgeoisie class and the modern-day socialist pursuit to exterminate white
privilege and patriarchy.

He proposes that the Communist system and Marxism after inherently violent and
inevitably degrade to the idea that death is the only possible punishment for
the enemy class, even though initially the Marxist revolution is started with
good intentions of helping the unprivileged.

